# hey all how is everyone i hope u all have a gud Xmas



## the real horse whisperer (Dec 19, 2006)

merry xmasXXXXXXXX 8)  :idea:


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

Hey =) Tell us more about yourself! Where are you from? How old are you? Have any horses?


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

welcome to the forum


----------

